# The prevue hendryx feisty ferret cage?



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*Most of you know right now I only have one rat (getting two more, plus my sister my sister wanting a rat for herself) and I finally found the perfect cage.
Problem is that there's a lot of bad reviews on receiving the product with it being damaged. Is there anyone who owns this cage can tell me if its worth to
order it? Plus does it come with instructions? *


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I think it's definitely worth ordering. If the product arrives bent or damaged, just return it. If you get it from Amazon, they are always very good about returns in my experience. I LOVE my FF cage! I mean, it's no CN, and I wish there were two doors to allow it to open completely, but hey, I still love it and it's certainly a step up from my last cage. Your single rat will feel like a king in it... and so will the other three when you add them in! It's a really nicely sized cage. I like it a lot, and putting it together was really easy! I only screwed up like twice, and even then it was a super easy fix!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

This may not quite help, but it provides a solution.

I bought this cage used knowing there was damage. Clips were broken on the shelves, mostly. I put hardware cloth on the bottom of the broken shelves and zip-tied it to the cage doors. I used directions found online; my boyfriend put it together solo in less than an hour (I fell asleep...).

I really recommend this cage. I couldn't afford a DCN but wanted similar size/set up and this is a great alternative. Just make sure you have plenty of toys and hanging things - when I switched, I spent about $100 on toys to add to what I already had and my cage is still pretty bare.

Just make sure to do proper introductions with your new rats - I've found my male is smart enough to undo the separator that comes from the cage and access both areas when I'm trying to block one off, so just a warning.


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks  My Dad will not pay for the cage for himself, so I have to save up. Luckily the cage is very affordable, and it should only take a week of babysitting and selling old clothes to get the money.
The only problem is with it coming damaged. I'm not the best fixer-upper when it comes to things and neither is my dad. Also where can you find zip-ties?*


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Check your local craigslist too because I got mine from there and it was already but together and I got it for 30-50% off. That might be an option for you  I love mine its a great cage very spacious I am sure with any cage there a few small things I would change.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

eBay would be cheapest, but they are available at most hardware stores I think.

I'm really bad at being handy; I used hardware cloth duct-taped to the bottom and secured to the outside. Some people just drill a hole in the platform and zip tie from there. What I did was to use hardware cloth, I made an elevated square by bending the wire sort of like: https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...K0CCvCCKWPon9R_GDYprCrcxaZo3TsNX2plvZfBmVGU1A then using strips of duct tape along the wire flat around the edges to attach. It creates an elevated section that is easy to loop a zip tie around, meaning I can cut zip ties to take the shelves out.

I forgot to mention; the cage wire spacing is almost an inch, which younger rats can fit through (females probably under 6 months, males under 3 -- if the head can go through, the rat can). You'll have to purchase hardware cloth (also at hardware stores), use wire cutters to match the size to the sides. Then, just zip tie in place. Here's a google image of what you'll have to do:
http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww329/RattiesSix/2-1.jpg
http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww329/RattiesSix/1-2.jpg

It's fairly easy. If possible, I would go into the store with the measurements and ask them to cut it elsewise it'll be very tedious.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

You can get zipties anywhere! I got a bunch at the dollar store. I see them in Walmart and grocery stores, hardware stores, etc... Again, if the cage arrives damaged, don't settle for it!! Never settle for a damaged product. If you try to fix it, they likely won't take it back. Just return it and get a good one. Oftentimes if you get it from Prevue or Amazon (where it's cheapest!) then they will strike a deal with you to apologize for the damaged product.


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I forgot to mention; the cage wire spacing is almost an inch, which younger rats can fit through (females probably under 6 months, males under 3 -- if the head can go through, the rat can).


I am planning to get 3 month old female ratties and I'm glad I have the wire mesh. Its plastic, but it'll be harder to chew from the outside.


Also I just ran down to my local hardware store and bought some zipties. For me Amazon is the cheapest. My local craigslist is too expensive for an Feisty ferret.

Is there anything else I need to easily fix up a damaged Fiesty ferret?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Duct tape, wire, wire cutters, and zip ties are just about my emergency tool kit for cage mishaps (my room has like 6 cages in it now for birds and rats...).

However, I've heard that the wheels can snap off. Gorilla glue would fix that well. Personally, I've moved my cage like 3 times now with no wheel issues. My boyfriend moved it once but he is tall and strong so picked it up. I am 5'5 and just shoved it around; it was light and nothing broke.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Hahahah I honestly didn't even know the feisty ferret had wheels mine didn't come with any lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine has a shelf underneath it for storage and wheels. You can _kinda_ see it here, I wasn't really trying to get a picture of the bottom bottom of my cage though lol (pardon the lack of stuff...like I said, when you upgrade you buy a bunch of stuff and it really wasn't enough...)
View attachment 62882


[The rest of my cage:
View attachment 62890
View attachment 62898
]


----------

